# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Нравятся ли вам звершуки?

## Равашоль

Вы бы трахнули зверушку если бы Вам долго никто не давал?

----------


## Stille

Не хотела бы встретиться с 3 людьми, проголосовавшими да.

----------


## Stille

> - а чё так?


 А вы бы хотели? 
Зоофилия не в моём вкусе, да и вообще раздражают люди, думающий только о ебле, пардон.

----------


## Stille

> - а причём тут вкусы и думающие только про еблю? Если кому-то нравятся зверушки, он только про еблю и думает или чё? Я чёта не понимаю всей глубины Ваших глубин.


 Думающие про еблю, потому что формулировка опроса "если бы вам никто долго не давал?".
Кому-то нравятся зверушки? Вы считаете это нормально?

----------


## Stille

> - представьте себе, взрослые люди, в массе своей, испытывают здоровую потребность в трахе. Хотя, есть люди с низким либидо и совсем асексуалы. Но это меньшинство скорее, чем большинство. Вот, когда долго его нет (секса), то и начинают много о нём думать - как говорится, что кому болит... И что? Я не могу понять, что именно Вас тут так раздражает.
>  - зоофилов и некрофилов я не понимаю. Хотя могу понять гомосексуалов например.


 Меня это раздражает, потому что я есть асексуалка. 
А гомосексуалов я тоже понимаю и считаю, что это всего лишь одна из форм сексуальности.

----------


## Гражданин

Асексуалка? Ты уверена? Из-за чего себя считаешь таковой?

----------


## Stille

> Асексуалка? Ты уверена? Из-за чего себя считаешь таковой?


 потому что я не испытываю полового влечения

----------


## Stille

> - ну, надо же спокойнее как-то относится, а то ведь мне вот не нравится серый цвет и чё, мне теперь ненавидеть тех кому он нравится? )))


 Мы с вами разные люди с разными темпераментами, не стоит сравнивать. 
И как я уберу свою ненависть? Это не так просто, как кажется.

----------


## Герда

> На почве недотрахакем кем только не станешь...и насильником...и пидурасом...и зоофилом с некромантом...сперма в голове творит чудовищные вещи!


 Сорри, а  как-то стресс извините,  рукой своей Вам низя снять?
Гринписа на вас нету.)

----------


## Stille

> - сколько Вам лет, интересно?


 21

----------


## wiki

Интересно, а что хуже зоофилия или некрофилия, а то кто знает мож тут кто-то и трупы непрочь трахать???

----------


## Stille

> - ну по мне так некрофилия это всё же хуже, т.к. зоофилия (если конечно сам зверь как бы не против и даже получает удовольствие) - это как бы по согласию, а некрофилия это уже надругательство над трупом, у которого уже нельзя спросить его желания...


 Ну да) 
- Кошак, ты хочешь чтоб я тебя трахнул?
- Конечно, не стесняйся, мне только в кайф.

----------


## Stille

> - та ну, человеческая пися в кошкину не влезет явно


 О каком тогда согласии вы говорите? Животные не всегда могут причинить вред человеку и сбежать, они беззащитны.

----------


## Stille

> - ну например бывали случаи когда чуваки трахали свиней и свиньи от этого тащились.


 Возможно, однако чаще всего от зоофилии страдают именно кошки/собаки ибо в городских условиях сложно найти домашний скот. Хотя о чём я вообще говорю? В любом случае это извращение и психическое расстройство.

----------


## wiki

А почему Вы только о мужчинах говорите. В истории широко известны случаи и женской зоофилии, когда женщина трахалась с большими собаками. Если у кобеля момент когда ему надо, а тут подвернулась женщина способная на это то кобель и с ней. Ещё я слышала, что некоторые умудрялись и с лошадьми, вернее с конями, но вот только я видела у коней это самое достоинство в спокойном состоянии и оно ого-го какое, а в возбуждённом думаю ещё больше и вот совершенно непонятно как оно туда влезет. Если только порвёт там всё. А кобели реально могут подойти как партнёры, хотя ....... всё-равно противно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Сорри, а  как-то стресс извините,  рукой своей Вам низя снять?


 "
Это не поможет. Смысл тут именно в психологическом одиночестве, а не в сливе спермы, как многим кажется почему-то.

----------


## Игорёк

> А почему Вы только о мужчинах говорите. В истории широко известны случаи и женской зоофилии, когда женщина трахалась с большими собаками. Если у кобеля момент когда ему надо, а тут подвернулась женщина способная на это то кобель и с ней. Ещё я слышала, что некоторые умудрялись и с лошадьми, вернее с конями, но вот только я видела у коней это самое достоинство в спокойном состоянии и оно ого-го какое, а в возбуждённом думаю ещё больше и вот совершенно непонятно как оно туда влезет. Если только порвёт там всё. А кобели реально могут подойти как партнёры, хотя ....... всё-равно противно.


 В порно иногда такие женщины встречаются, кажется что в них войдет целый мир)

----------


## wiki

> В порно иногда такие женщины встречаются, кажется что в них войдет целый мир)


 Во,во, может быть конечно и монтаж, но всё-таки ........

----------


## Unity

Вот, вернусь "домой" с чилийской белкой дегу...) Заведу волнистиков иль канареек, коль найду старую клетку...)

----------


## wiki

> Вот, вернусь "домой" с чилийской белкой дегу...) Заведу волнистиков иль канареек, коль найду старую клетку...)


 Хорошие планы))

----------


## аутоагрессия

ну с выше прочитаного я поняла,что женщинам можно,а мужчинам нет.У меня наверно слабая фантазия,но я не могу представить женщину и коня,а тем более с собакой.И какие породы подходят?Вот как на меня то собаке и ноги хватит...

----------


## Пропавший без вести

автору темы +100500

----------

